# Audio / Video >  lampu pastiprinātājs

## pastiprinatais

labdien, foruma biedri!
internetā noskatīju vienu lampu pastiprinātāja shēmiņu. gribētu dzirdēt jūsu viedokļus par to - ir, nav vērts, kas labs vai slikts tai piemīt.

----------


## osscar

Cik lampiniekus esi uzbūvējis >? sarežģīta shēma ja esi iesācējs. cik saprotu tur 3 lampas paralēli izejā ?

----------


## pastiprinatais

autors saka, ka vajagot 8 tādus izejas moduļus.
nēesmu īsts profs, bet nu galīgs iesācējs arī nē.
nu, bet pati shēm kā - laba?

----------


## osscar

nezinu, neredzot visu nevaru teikt vai laba, bet sarežģīta toč. maksās kosmosu  ::  tur dažādas barošanas + miera strāvas kontrole ...iedod linku uz visu shēmu-ir kaut kādi parametri zināmi - jauda izejā, THD  etc ? . Bet es tādu netaisītu.

----------


## pastiprinatais

uz 8 omiem esot kādi 35..40W
kāpēc netaisītu? bet nu idejiski - tur viss kārtībā? tai shēmai būtu jāstrādā?

----------


## osscar

neredzu barokli kā tur tiek lampas barotas, ar DC  vai AC ? ja tur tik daudz to lampu - baroklis viņu nobarošanai monstrozs. Nez vai tās pūles ir tās naudas vērtas. Turr vēl normālu pcb jāuzprojektē jo daudz visādu citu detaļu , pusvadītāju etc. Tad vēl monstrozs korpuss vai 2 monobloki pie tāda lampu skaita...ja ir 3000EUR plauktā - var taisīt  ::  IMHO lampu koncepts jau ir ir jo vnk - jo labāk 2 trafi , 2 -3 lampas un viss notiek - vēl jo vairāk ja SE , neredzu jēgu tādam čakarm - tad labāk A klases traņu pastūzi un miers - būs lētāk, labāki parametri un drošāk par šo..

----------


## pastiprinatais

kā es saprotu, anodiem u.c. ir DC, tas shēmā norādīts. kvēlei? vai tā ir principiāla lieta?
jā, doma ir: 2 monobloki. un 3000 Euro arī nav problēma, par sviestmaizi tādi ampi nesanāk, tas skaidrs..
pag, vai tad šis nav SE? man likās, ka ir..
cik nu es saprotu, bet ar transformatoru izejā taisīja pirms gadiem 40..100. tas taču rada virkni nemuzikālu kropļojumu, vai tad ne?
hmm. kāpēc labāk ir: 

 IMHO lampu koncepts jau ir ir jo vnk - jo labāk 2 trafi , 2 -3 lampas un viss notiek..

te jau patiesībā arī skaņas traktā ir 4 lampas, vai tad ne tā? jeb man te ārzemju forumos dumību stāsta?

----------


## osscar

ir ir se. nu  labs trafs maksā naudu . bet trafs ir uzticamāk imho par visu to automātiku, kas tur notur nulli izejā, ja kas noiet greizi - skaļruņiem čau. 
paskaties ražotājus visi pamatā taisa ar trafiem, jo otl ir neuzticams pasākums. ātri viss var sadegt zilās liesmās. ES neesmu redzējis rūpnieciski ražotus biezā gala otl. visi ražo SE vai PP klasiku ar trafiem. nēsmu ar staru tetrodēm saskāries, bet te atnāks lampu spečuki un visu pateiks, bet imho tā izejas lampa tur tādā dīvainā darba režīmā atrodas ar tik mazu barošanu.

----------


## pastiprinatais

kādā ziņā: neuzticams? tad jau jebkurš tranzistoru amps arī ir neuzticams. 
es gan paskatījos - ir vesela čupiņa dārgā gala OTL ampu. tiesa gan, cenas bieži vien tuvojas jauna BMW cenai. bet tas ir cits stāsts.
pag, šādam konceptam jebkurā gadījumā vajag izejas komutāciju - tā arī pilda aizsardzības funkcijas.
man gan šķiet, ka OTL nepopularitātei ir citi iemsli, unar drošību te sakars nekāds..

----------


## M_J

Šķiet, pateicoties Osscar, lampu tēma kļūst populāra. Ar interesi sekoju līdz, kaut neizsakos. Sen sen, skolas laikos esmu uztaisījis vienu lampu pastiprinātāju. Toreiz praktiski bez mērinstrumentiem, sākumā absolūti nejēdzot, kā tā shēma strādā. Darba procesā sajēga pamazām radās. Izskatās, ka topika autors ir līdzīgās starta pozīcijās. Ar šo shēmu sākt būs baigi grūti. Darba procesā tāpat nāksies saprast, kā tā strādā, bet shēma nebūt nav vienkārša, viegli uztverama un saprotama. Ka nesanāk, mēģinot pacelt nepaceļamo, atsist visu apetīti uz šādām lietām.

----------


## pastiprinatais

es gan cerēju, ka foruma biedri palīdzēs saprast šādas, tādas ššis shēmas darbības nianses.
kas vēl bez Osscar te ir specs lampu tēmā?

p.s. nē, esmu ietiepīgs, tik viegli neapstāšos..

----------


## osscar

es tāpat uzskatu, ka OTL ir nedrošs un nerentabls. Kvēlināt čupu ar lampām, reizi gadā visas viņas mainīt dēļ 30-40W ? kaut ar to pašu manu 6c33c var izspiest 20W SET bez visa tā čakara. Tad jau tā pati 6C33C ir labāk piemērota OTL, bet kā tauta saka dēļ šīs lampas parametru raznosa - otl grūti nobalansēt - var jau protams apkarināt ar automātiku ut.t.  Lampas mēdz arī pašas izbeigties ar zilām liesmām daudz biežāk nekā traņi- traņus ja speciāli nemoka, paši nemēdz uzsprāgt. un ja tur čupa ar viņā izejā...nē paldies.

----------


## pastiprinatais

kāpēc 6C33C ir labāk piemērota OTL? pēc kā to var noteikt?
nu, nez, kādreiz visi TV bija pilni ar lampām. to pašu 509 krāsu rindas izvērsēs ieskaitot, ja nejaucu. neatceros nevienu stāstu iz vecāku, vecvecāku dzīves, kad kāda lampa būtu uzsprāgusi un degusi jebkādām liesmām.
tas, ka lētāk, praktiskāk ir uzlikt kaut kādu trafu izejā, kas visu sačakarē - par to nestrīdos. bet mani neinteresē lēti un prasti. es vēlos bezkompromisa risinājumu. bezkompromisa risinājums neparedz transformatoru izejā.

----------


## osscar

6c33c var darbināt ar zemāku V un tā var izkačāt vairāk mA - līdz pat 600mA . Nu tad taisi tik augšā. mans viedoklis ir mans. tavs ir tavs.

----------


## M_J

Par maz informācijas. Nav pat visa shēma. Var protams, analizējot esošo shēmu mēģināt izprast autora ieceri. Labāk būtu vispirms redzēt autora pamatojumu saviem shēmas risinājumiem. Lai būvētu kaut ko šādu, pamatā būtu jābūt ļoti nopietniem argumentiem. Nejauša izvēle starp neskaitāmiem internetā atrodamiem variantiem šeit neder.

----------


## osscar

jā shēmas zīmēšanas stils ir ala Kaspicha  ::  varbūt kļūdos.

----------


## pastiprinatais

bet kā to var zināt, ar kādu U var lampas darbināt? nu, minimālo?
M_J, tieši tā - es apzināti nelieku linku, lai šejienes biedri neietekmētos. jo skaļi vārdi un maģijas piesaukšana var visu sabojāt. un mainīt visu viedokļus. 

vai kāds no foruma var īsi paanalizēt to shēmu (nezinot tās izcelsmi)?

un vai ir tā. ka vecās paaudzes pretestības, piem., ir sakarīgākas par jaunajām, un tās ir vērts izlodēt un izmantot šādās konstrukcijās?

----------


## osscar

pēti lampu datu lapas (līknes). OTL parasti tās lampas tiek darbinātas ne lineāraja reģionā + lokālā atgriezeniskā saite.... nezinu ja tev ir nauda tādam ampam ekonomēt naudu uzveciem rezistoriem nav vērts. Ja nu vienīgi jaudas rezistorus var izmantot....bet tie vecie laikam atkal induktīvi...nu bet baroklī tādus kā reiz var likt.

----------


## pastiprinatais

es īsti nezinu Kaspicha, bet šoreiz, šķiet, viņš nav zīmējis..
nē, es domāju - vecās paaudzes pretestības esot ar mazākiem trokšņiem, izturīgākas..

----------


## osscar

shēmu baigi nepētīju - bet cik saprotu diff amps ieejā (tipa lai var simetrisku signālu padot cik sapratu pēc ieejas slēdža) + CCS apakšā + pocis izbalansēšanai, priekš kam tur tas lauķis, to neiebraucu-moš buferis. bet nu neesmu spečuks. Nu un izejā tās paralēlās tetrodes ala triodes slēgumā vai kaut kā tā + automātika DC balansam izejā.   nu par barošanu neko nezinām, bet pieļauju, ka DC barošana mazajām lampām + softstarts kaut kāds. nu un to vai tā mazā lampiņa spēs izkačāt 8 vai cik tur bija tās triodes - nezinu cik tur ieejas C tām lampām triodes slēgumā...

----------


## osscar

nu tak tagad var nopirkt da jebkādas pretestības, tiesa nav lēti ja grib to220 korpusā ut.t. bet ir visādas. Trokšņi un kropļojumi no pretestībā pie lampu THD imho mazākais par ko uztraukties. Galvenais neskopoties un ņemt ar jaudas rezervi tos rezistorus pozīcijās kur tas nepieciešams.

----------


## pastiprinatais

kāds tad ir tām lampām tas THD?

----------


## M_J

Grūti kaut ko analizēt miglu bildē, kur pat elementu nominālus un sprieguma vērtības nevar salasīt. Starp citu kur ir pieslēgta slodze? Starp X7/X1 (ja pareizi tajā bildē atšifrēju) un zemi? Jeb tilta slēgumā starp šī bloka izeju un kāda cita tāda paša bloka izeju? Jeb vairāki bloki tiek slēgti paralēli? Kāds ir šo 8 bloku savstarpējais slēgums?

----------


## osscar

SET  - kādi 0.5-1% @1W līdz pat 10% pie 10W bez atpakaļsaites. ar atpakaļsaiti krietni mazāk.

----------


## pastiprinatais

cik saprotu, tad no X1 uz zemi. un tie bloki, kas bold rāmītī, vnk jāsaslēdz paralēli..
nu, man tā bilde ir jpg formātā - salasīt var! tiesa gan - jāliek vēl uz kaut kāda upload servera, u.t.t.

----------


## osscar

ja uzspiež uz tās bildes view image - tad palielinās viņa un var salasīt nominālus.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> SET  - kādi 0.5-1% @1W līdz pat 10% pie 10W bez atpakaļsaites. ar atpakaļsaiti krietni mazāk.


 vai tad THD nav fundamentāli atkarīgs no shēmas, no kopējās jaudas, no koncepta un veel 117 lietaām? jeb visiem ļoti līdzīgi?

----------


## pastiprinatais

p.s. ā, jā, tajā bildītes.lv jāuzklikšķina uz filename, tad tā bilde atveras pilnā izmērā!

----------


## osscar

ir atkarīgs no shēmas, bet set gadījumā tur neko daudz nevar samazināt. Ok draivera galā vēl var, bet izejā - tur neko daudz nepadarīsi - būs tur 2 harmonika. Nu atpakaļ saiti var izveidot. Bet tas īstiem SET cienītājiem nepatīk, 300B un  non feedback  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

mums te kaut kā ļoti vispārīgi. piedošanu, bet tādu ūdeni esmu salasījies daudzos forumos. jeb šeit ir tā pieņemts - par augstām matērijām, bet no konkrētības izvairoties kā no uguns?

----------


## osscar

nu tad būvē tik augša, nomēri un ziņo cik ir thd  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

respektīvi -nekādas lažas, kļūdas shēmā (ko vajadzētu ņemti vērā) nav redzamas?

----------


## M_J

Nekādi nevaru apgalvot, ka nav lažas, neviens jau te neko vēl nav izanalizējis. Ar kaut ko būtu jāsāk. Kaut vai ar izejas lampas līdzstrāvas režīmu. Un te man ļoti traucē, ka nevaru īsti saprast, cik tad ir spriegums uz katoda. Izskatās, ka varētu būt -68V, bet pārliecības nav. Un cik ir uz R101 augšējā izvada - galīgi nav saprotams. Tālāk - izanalizēt visu to shēmu, kas sabūvēta lampas katoda ķēdē. Viena tās funkcija ir skaidra - noturēt izejā nulli. Bet vai tikai? Bet kāpēc tieši šāds risinājums? Un kāda ir tā ietekme uz skaņu?

----------


## pastiprinatais

man, lapā skatoties, izskatās, ka uz R101 augšējā izvada ir +85V barošana.
pēc kā Tu spried, ka uz katoda ir -68V? pēc uzrakstītā? tājau nu gan nav shēmas analīze  ::  tā ir priekšā saliktu cipariņu (iespējams, kļūdainu) nolasīšana  ::

----------


## osscar

tur vēl 3 rezistori paralēli - tipa lokālā atpakaļ saite...bet nu skaidrs, autors var tiekties uz ideālo lampinieku - vēlu veiksmi.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> tur vēl 3 rezistori paralēli - tipa lokālā atpakaļ saite...bet nu skaidrs, autors var tiekties uz ideālo lampinieku - vēlu veiksmi.


 pag, ja nebūtu 3 rezistori paralēli, tā nebūtu atpakaļsaite?
kāpēc tāds sarkasms? tas bija novēlējums taisīt kaut kādu sūdu, toties vienkāršu,lētu, ''drošu''  ::

----------


## osscar

vēl tas 100W rezistors - forši sildīt gaisu ar 50W izkliedi - tur izskatās 0.5A iet caur tiem 3 rezistoriem - ja pareizi norādīts sprieguma kritums 5V uz viņiem. Tobiš tā gala lampa tur imho tiek nejēgā kurināta. Es saprotu, ka autors cenšas te izspiest patiesību - bet es uzskatu , ka neviens šādu pastūzi nav uzbūvējis. Tās ir tikai idejas par tēmu sorry.

----------


## pastiprinatais

hmm. man likās (es tā lasīju forumos), ka darba režīmus nosakot slēgumi un nomināli, nevis uzrakstītie cipariņi. t.i.: tie, kas saprot, uzreiz ''piemet'' tos režīmus, un saprot - ir vai nav pareizi. pats es to izdarīt nemāku, tāpēc vērsos pie palīdzības šeit. bet te arī, kā izskatās, tikai cipariņus no lapas nolasa  ::

----------


## osscar

jā jā te nolasa tik cipariņus un arī kaut ko atšķirībā no tevis zinātniek-trolli. es off.

----------


## Jurkins

Galīgi neesmu lampu specs, bet šeit pirmais jautājums - nah... šitādu monstru uz lampām taisīt? Šāds ir vajadzīgs, lai baudītu lampu skaņu?

Izejā ir vientaktnieks ar 130 vai 150 (nevaru saprast) rezistīvu slodzi???? ::   Un astoņi tādi paralēli? ::  Tā jau vairs nav pat diagnoze  :: .

Bet ņemot vērā autora postus, es viņam iesaku būvēt. Un regulāri atspoguļot savu darbību šeit (vai kādā citā forumā). Jautrība dažu gadu garumā garantēta.

p.s. es pat zinu, kāpēc rezistīva slodze - pnp lampu nav  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Galīgi neesmu lampu specs, bet šeit pirmais jautājums - nah... šitādu monstru uz lampām taisīt? Šāds ir vajadzīgs, lai baudītu lampu skaņu?
> 
> Izejā ir vientaktnieks ar 130 vai 150 (nevaru saprast) rezistīvu slodzi????  Un astoņi tādi paralēli? Tā jau vairs nav pat diagnoze .


 150 ohm.
8 paralēli..  nu jā, tā sanākot, ja gribās tos pārdesmit W uz 8 ohm..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, kāpēc gan ne  :: , bet labāk būtu likt 16.

----------


## pastiprinatais

nu, 16 būtu ekstrēmi, bet 12 vēl var apsvērt  :: 
ar 8ņiem siltumā aizejot tikai kādi 600W..

----------


## Jurkins

Neuztver manus vārdus par 16 nopietni  :: . Mans viedoklis ir, ka autoram ir veselības problēmas.

----------


## Isegrim

Kā gribam, tā atpūšamies. _A priori_ droši apgalvoju, ka šo konstrukciju *aklajā testā* Oskara 'gain clone' čipamps (utml.) nokniedēs pēc visiem parametriem. Bet vēlme darboties, kā parasti, apsveicama. Ziemā istaba ar kaut ko tak jāsilda.

----------


## pastiprinatais

man gan ir aizdomas, ka, ja ko šādu būti sazīmējis, piem., Pass, Hijaga vai kāds cits indivīds, viedoklis dažam labam būtu cits  :: 

tiesa gan, viņi tādus nezīmēs, jo detaļu skaits ir virs 20, un miljoni atkārtotāju netiks galā..

----------


## M_J

Ja cipariņiem nevar ticēt tā JAU IR LAŽA. Vienkārši gribēju parēķināt vai ar dotajiem elementu nomināliem un spriegumiem lampas režīms ir reāls. Ja viss sakrīt, var skatīt tālāk, ja nesakrīt, tālākai analīzei nav jēgas tērēt laiku.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Kā gribam, tā atpūšamies. _A priori_ droši apgalvoju, ka šo konstrukciju *aklajā testā* Oskara 'gain clone' čipamps (utml.) nokniedēs pēc visiem parametriem. Bet vēlme darboties, kā parasti, apsveicama. Ziemā istaba ar kaut ko tak jāsilda.


 tad šis varētu būt pirmais aklais tests LV skaņas cienītāju rindās?
šāda pārliecība liecina tikai un vienīgi par ļoti aprobežotām zināšanām  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Ja cipariņiem nevar ticēt tā JAU IR LAŽA. Vienkārši gribēju parēķināt vai ar dotajiem elementu nomināliem un spriegumiem lampas režīms ir reāls. Ja viss sakrīt, var skatīt tālāk, ja nesakrīt, tālākai analīzei nav jēgas tērēt laiku.


 pag, sanāk ka viens kļūdaini ielikts cipariņš padara analīzi nejēdzīgu un darboties nespējīgu?
ok, un ko tad saka Tava analīze? režīms ir reāls? jeb nevar pateikt? un man uz dullo būs jālodē?

----------


## M_J

Viens kļūdaini ielikts cipariņš vai komatiņš piemēram rezistora vērtībā tiešām var padarīt shēmu darboties nespējīgu, bet, kā gribi tā dari. Man Tavām shēmām režīmi nav jārēķina.

----------


## pastiprinatais

esmu gatavs samaksāt. mani gan māc šaubas, ka vari to izdarīt. t.i.: saprātīgā laikā, bez būtiskas palīdzības no malas  ::

----------


## M_J

Protams, ka nevaru, nemāku, neprotu, pie tā arī paliekam.

----------


## pastiprinatais

visu cieņu, ka atzīsti.

----------


## arnis

Edgar. Es tev jau nedeelju apakalj teicu, ka diezvai shitajaa forumaa tev kaads ar sho paliidzees. Kaspich ar paaris saviem comiem savulaik kautko ar lampaam taisiija, bet sheit vinjsh ir nobanots jau sen, veel vari meegjinaat Didzim PM aizmest par to sheemu, bet nu reaali shaubos ka te dabuusi kaadu supportu....

----------


## osscar

nu bet arni autors uzdeva it kā korektu jautājumu (par + - ) un beigās  nosauca visus bez maz par nejēgām, tipa nemākuļiem un sāka runāt par bezkompromisa risinājumiem (kas imho lamu SE variantā ir absurds)  un nanotehnoloģijām + vēl shēmu iemeta Kaspiča stilā - nesalasāmu (100% nav no neta, jo pilnu shēmu neielika) un piedāvā pārrēķināt nominālus un lampu darba punktus. Es joprojām uzskatu, ka SE OTL ir naudas izmešana, dārgāks baroklis dēļ lielākām strāvām - vajag labāku filtrāciju lai nav fons izejā. ieekonomēsi uz labu izejas trafu un iztērēsi par barošanu un n-tajām lampā 3x vairāk. Ne velti tie pāris ražotāji kuri ražo OTL komerciāli - grabina tos AB vai B klasē. Kur tad ir tie linki uz rūpnieciskiem SE OTL ? Kaut kur jau šādus postētājus esam redzējuši...de javu Ja jau tik gudrs(nevis amatieriem jautā viedokli)  - lai meklē par naudu speciālistus un liek sludinājumu sadaļā to shēmu. 100% par pirkstu vicināšanu tālāk netiks.

----------


## osscar

jā un Hiragas un Passa piesaukšana te bija vietā  ::  ar esam jau to redzējuši. Bet tie onkuļi vismaz pārdod ar tos izstrādājumus par bargu naudu  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

es atnācu ar korektu jautājumu par sho shēmu.
par sho te neviens neko pateikt nevar. tā vietā sākās raudāšana, ņerkstēšana un gaušanās. nu, neinteresē mani, ka osscar izejas trafs makāja 50.32 Euro plus piegādi. nu, neinteresē mani, ka vienkāršāks risinājums ir 3 lampas un 5 pretestības. nevajag man pierādīt, ka ''dari kā visi'', vai vēl labāk - dari sūdīgāk. jo, izdarīsi labāk - noskaudīs.
mani neinteresē aptuvena muldēšana vispārīgā līmenī. ne jūs te tirgus analītiķi esiet, ne profesionāli konstruktori. tad davai, veči - ja var runāt par tēmu - runājiet. ja nē - nevajag žēloties kā pēc pirmās disenes, kur pupu apgrābstīšanas vietā sanācis pa muti dabūt.

----------


## osscar

un kā viņš konstruktīvi izvietos tās lampas 8 gab kaut vai tā lai tās viena otru neizcep un visu pārējo...pat ja 20W uz anoda viņai būs....+ vēl visām 2.5A kvēles izvilkt tā lai nerada traucējumus. nemaz nerunājot ka viena tā lampa maksā savus 30 vai 40 zaļos. ja pielasīta - tad vēl dārgāk.

----------


## osscar

ieliec tad korektu shēmu ar visu barošanu. Tu neprasīji iztirzāt konstruktoriem shēmu - to tu tagad izdzejoji - citāts no tava posta :

internetā noskatīju vienu lampu pastiprinātāja shēmiņu. gribētu dzirdēt  jūsu viedokļus par to - ir, nav vērts, kas labs vai slikts tai piemīt.

visu gaišu.

----------


## pastiprinatais

osscar, Tu tāds nervozs esi? Tu jau otro reizi ''aizej''. tas ir riktīgi smieklīgi..

----------


## pastiprinatais

pag, ko te barošana dos? pieņemsim, ka ir ideāli sprieguma avoti.. nelikšu, jo sāksies kaut kāds floods par tēmu - kādas es diodes būtu licis.. tāds fiksais secinājums, skatoties, kā te viss notiek..

----------


## Zigis

> nu, neinteresē mani, ka vienkāršāks risinājums ir 3 lampas un 5 pretestības.


 Nu ja neinteresē, neinteresē, viss saprotami.

Mani interesē, kāpēc vispār lampas izvēlējies?

----------


## Jurkins

Klau! Nu tak taisi augšā to shēmu. Ja Tu gribi šitādu detaļu kapsētu uztaisīt, tad pašam nāksies nedaudz galviņu palauzīt un iemācīties lampu darba režīmus izrēķināt. Varbūt arī kāds rēķinātu,ja viņu šī shēma ieinteresētu, bet, redzams, ka neinteresē. Kāpēc? Droši vien katram savs iemesls. Es, piemēram, uzskatu, ka šitā shēma ir marasms pilnīgākais. Neesmu lampu fans, bet,ja taisam lampinieku,tad taisam un nebāžam pa vidu pakāpi uz mosfeta. Izejas gals ar rezistīvo slodzi vispār ir ... kalngals. Bet,nu tās ir manas domas.

p.s. to mosfetu vajadzētu nomainīt ar ārkārtīgi grūti dabūjamu pozitronu lampu, kurai katods ir no antivielas, tāpēc anodspriegumu vajag negatīvu.  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Man izskatās, ka autors gluži vienkārši cenšas noklonēt kādu dārgu SE pastiprinātāju.

Ja naudas daudz, tad iesaku nolīgt speciālistu, kas shēmas topoloģiju izanalizēs un uztaisīs reverso inženieriju.

Bet jā, jautājums ir kāpēc izvēlēts elektronu lampu risinājums un kāpēc tieši šī shēma?

----------


## Isegrim

Redzi, jaunekli, es _kā reiz_ esmu profesionāls radioaparatūras konstruktors (un tehnologs); par to uz lekcijām skrēju, auditorijās bikšu dibenu deldēju, lērumu tehniskās literatūras izurbu, ieskaites un eksāmenus kārtoju. Pietam laikā, kad vakuuma ierīces vēl bija aktuālas. Patlaban gan gluži šajā specialitātē nestrādāju. 
Neredzu, kāpēc man vajadzētu pa galvu/kaklu mesties iekšā *nedzīvu bērnu radīšanā*. Tāpat pietiekami esmu aklo testu rezultātus analizējis. Man ir savi spriedumi par to, bet netaisos ne ar vienu strīdēties. Vēlu tikai veiksmi tev sava lampu sapņa īstenošanā.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Man izskatās, ka autors gluži vienkārši cenšas noklonēt kādu dārgu SE pastiprinātāju.
> 
> Ja naudas daudz, tad iesaku nolīgt speciālistu, kas shēmas topoloģiju izanalizēs un uztaisīs reverso inženieriju.
> 
> Bet jā, jautājums ir kāpēc izvēlēts elektronu lampu risinājums un kāpēc tieši šī shēma?


 nu, šis varētu būt tuvāk patiesībai.
kāpēc lampu? nu, ir viena cilvēku kategorija, kas grib lampu. mani, piem., neinteresē čipampi, ko uzskatu par degradēšanās augstāko pakāpi. neinteresē arī lētā komercija, kādu Pass piekopj. 
no lampu lietām neinteresē 60to gadu 2 lampu 3 pretestību koncepti. tas ir slikti?

kāpēc tieši šī shēma? šķiet, es kaut ko par kompromisiem jau minēju. un vienīgie iebildumi (kas nu tika kaut nedaudz noformulēti), bija:
a) sarezģīti - gemors;
b) liels elektrības patēriņš - dārgs eksplustācijā;
c) daudz lampu - dārgas, jāpielasa;
d) dažādas barošanas - tas pats

tie visi IR kompromisi. es neskaitīšu, cik tas amps patērē elektrību.

tas, ko es šajā forumā cerēju izdzirdēt, bija - vai ir kāda konstruktīva kritika konkrētajiem risinājumiem. diemžēl, tādu nesadzirdēju.
un nevajag te tagad stāstīt - es esmu konstruktors, bet te nedzīvis bērns.. piedodiet - izskatīju šo forumu, bet max, ko ieraudzīju, bija tās osscar 3 lampas. tas, ka pirms 30 gadiem kādā vizā pāris gadus nolauzi - nav arguments. izskatās, ka te vienkārši nav neviena, kas kaut ko dziļāk saprastu. kur mana paziņas pieminētais Didzis?

----------


## RudeWolf

Šejieniešu iebildums jau ir tajā, ka lampu skaņu var baudīt arī par daudz mazākām naudām un tādu piķi mest ārā būtu prātīgāk par kvalitatīvu diskrēto tranzistoru pastiprinātāju, kas skanēs ļoti tīri. Vajadzības gadījumā vari piemest kaut kādu triožu buferi, ar ko nokrāsu iegūt. Tāpēc arī te taujā par Taviem mērķiem, jo ļoti iespējams, ka to sasniegšanai var meklēt citu risinājumu.

Gribi jaudu ar lampām - taisi kaut kādu triožu buferi un Hypex nCore pastiprinātāja moduli. Būs 400W lampu skaņas!

----------


## M_J

Var redzēt, ka pastiprinātāja autoram ir bijuši trīs uzstādījumi, kuru dēļ viņš ir gatavs maksāt jebkuru cenu
1. lai signāla ceļā nebūtu izejas transformatora
2. lai signāla ceļā nebūtu neviena kondensatora
3. lai būtu simetriska ieeja
 Shēmas autors droši vien ir uzskatījis līdz ar to panāktos ieguvumus, bet acīmredzami ir arī trūkumi
 Ārkārtīgi liels enerģijas patēriņš un shēmas sarežģītība
Visa shēmas sarežģītība rodas, lai varētu sasniegt šos mērķus, it īpaši pirmos divus, lai noturētu shēmas līdzstrāvas režīmus. Ja domās atmetam nost visu to daļu, kas paredzēta režīmu noturēšanai un atstājam tikai to, kas piedalās signāla pastiprināšanā, pāri paliek, aptuveni skaitot trīs lampas, septiņi rezistori un četri kondensatori. Kāpēc aptuveni skaitot? Lampu taču ir vairāk, rezistoru un kondensatoru tāpat. Kaut vai tāpēc, ka gadījumā, ja nav simetrisks ieejas signāls, (vai bieži tāds tiek lietots?) tad diferenciālā ieejas pakāpe būtībā nestrādā kā diferenciālā ieejas pakāpe un divas lampas un to pavadošais aprīkojums zaudē jēgu.
 Kā jau minēju pārējā shēmas daļa kalpo tikai līdztrāvas režīma noturēšanai un acīmredzot autoraprāt signāla pastiprināšanā tiešā veidā nepiedalās, tāpēc autors ir uzskatījis, ka tur drīkst izmantot arī pusvadītājus. Stingri ņemot tas viss vēl būtu jāpārbauda un jāpārrēķina, vai tiešām tā ir.
 Shemotehniskos risinājumus pusvadītāju daļai autors veidojis, kā nu mācējis, tur varētu strīdēties ilgi un dikti, bet pa lielam viņi darbosies.
 Shēmā redzami vairāki pieskaņošanas potenciometri. Tātad :
1.ir jābūt skaidri definētai metodikai, kā regulēšanas procesā ar tiem darboties
2.katrs tāds potenciometrs samazina shēmas darbības drošību
Ja jau izvirzīto mērķu vārdā ir pieļautas tik daudzas neracionālas izšķērdības, vai nevarēja pieļaut vēl vienu un shēmas līdztrāvas režīmu kontroli uzticēt mikrokontrollerim, tas shēmu padarītu neprofesionālim vienkāŗšāk atkārtojamu un drošāku.

----------


## pastiprinatais

visu cieņu. labs sākums.

----------


## RudeWolf

Un ko tālāk?

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Un ko tālāk?


 mana piebilde nebija par Tavu postu. tajā neko prātīgu nesalasīju. piedod.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja autoram mērķis bija signāla ceļā izmantot tikai lampas, tad mērķis nav sasniegts, jo pa vidu stāv vertikālais mosfets. Pie tam ar Vdss=-200V. Shēmā ir lieliski redzams, ka uz dreina šim ir -260, bet uz geita +110, tātad uz sources vēl mazliet vairāk.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Ja autoram mērķis bija signāla ceļā izmantot tikai lampas, tad mērķis nav sasniegts, jo pa vidu stāv vertikālais mosfets. Pie tam ar Vdss=-200V. Shēmā ir lieliski redzams, ka uz dreina šim ir -260, bet uz geita +110, tātad uz sources vēl mazliet vairāk.


 o, Jurkinam cepums! par Vdss
pirmā laža atrasta!

tiesa gan, autoram esot attaisnojums. vertikālais mosfet šajā gadījumā (pie mazas modulācijas un K<1 pastiprinājuma) esot mazāks kaitējums skaņai kā pasīvie dalītāji DC režīma nodrošināšanai.

----------


## Jurkins

Autors nenoliedzami atradīs attaisnojumus visām savām izdarībām  :: , taisīt piāru šitādam radījumam nav nekāds vieglais darbs.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Autors nenoliedzami atradīs attaisnojumus visām savām izdarībām , taisīt piāru šitādam radījumam nav nekāds vieglais darbs.


 man gan šķiet, ka autoram ar pamatošanu viss ir kārtībā. cits jautājums - vai ir kam pamatot, un vai tam ir jēga. jo, skatoties no izmaksu vai lietderības koeficienta viedokļa, šis, bez šaubām, ir pasaulē nejēdzīgākais aparāts. un tieši tādēļ ir interesants. vismaz man  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad nedzen spamu, taisi augšā. Ja man kaut kas šķiet nejēdzīgs, es uz to nemaz neskatos. Bet katrs izklaidējas, kā viņam patīk  :: .
Autoram nekas nav kārtībā. Neviens konstruktors neliks elementam strādāt uz parametru kritiskās robežas, kur nu vēl divas reizes to pārsniegt. Protams, var man oponēt, ka autors speciāli ielicis shēmā šādu kļūdu.

----------


## pastiprinatais

shēmas autors dabūja aknās. kaut ko lauzītā angļu valodā taisnojās par to mosfet, bet tad atvainojās un atsūtīja shēmas ''uzlabotu'' versiju.
patiesībā to uzlabojumu arī mans kolēģis ieteica:

''rezistoros tā silšana nav cēla, elektroni vienkārši berzējas nejēgā caur biezu kristālrežģi
lampās viņi vismaz lido un tad skaisti ietriecas''

tas bija domāts par to draivera lampas anoda slodzi. tad nu shēmas autors atzina, ka esot ''idejas''..



tagad U pastiprinātājs izskatoties šāds.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> rezistoros tā silšana nav cēla, elektroni vienkārši berzējas nejēgā caur biezu kristālrežģi
> lampās viņi vismaz lido un tad skaisti ietriecas


 , izsitot sekundāros elektronus. 
Pastiprinātāju _praislistēs_ parasti izlec divi "cipari" - V/µs un summa $ekeļos. Piezīmēs iepretim - valve/tube. 
Bet - siltā lampu skaņa! 
Man pašam gan CRT monitori joprojām labāk tīk.

----------


## pastiprinatais

nu, ne gluži.
var jau būt arī remdenā lampu skaņa (un atteikšanās no izejas trafa ir tieši solis tajā virzienā), BET:
a) bez jebkādiem crossover distortions;
b) pilnīgi savādākiem nelinearitātes produktu spektru un atkarību no amplitūdas;
c) soft clipping
u.c. labas lietas.

un es sāku saprast, par ko maksāt šekeļus. 

p.s. manas necilās zināšanas saka, ka mērīt THD %tos, neskatot spektru, un mērot pie Pmax vai 0.1Pmax ir pilnīgas auzas. bet, ko nu es saprotu..

----------


## RudeWolf

Ja pastiprinātājs ir piemeklēts savam mērķim, tad ne mīkstā, ne cietā klipošana nebūs dzirdama.

Par pārejiem punktiem... Nu saki, kuri no tiem neizpildīsies, teiksim, šim pastiprinātājam?

----------


## pastiprinatais

saki, kāds varētu būt mans mērķis pierādīt, ka Tavu zināšanu un izpratnes līmenis ir.. stipri viduvējs? 
oponējot Taviem tekstiem, nevilšus tā sanāks. reku, viens jau 2X izgāja.

----------


## RudeWolf

Haha, manu zināšanu līmeni saukt par viduvēju būtu daudz par daudz teikts! Lūdzu padalies ar savām zināšanām, ja ne manis dēļ, tad vismaz citu, kuri lasīs šo forumu cerībā noskaidrot, ar ko sarežģīts vientakts beztransformatoru lampu pastiprinātājs ir labāks par vidēji sarežģītu A-klases tranzistoru pastiprinātāju, kam pie līdzīgas jaudas (40W) 80 kilohercu diapazonā harmoniskais spektrs nesasniedz dzirdamības robežas un IMD ir nesvarīgs darba režīma dēļ?

----------


## pastiprinatais

nu, kad šis forums izrādīs smadzeņu piepūli, interesi un backgroundu tādā līmenī, lai man būtu interesanti, padalīšos.
p.s. nesapratu par to zināšanu līmeni. Tev tas ir augsts, jebšu nekāds?  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Zems un dažādiem mītiem apaudzis (kā redzi)!

----------


## pastiprinatais

Tava ampa piemēra džeki neuzvedās īpaši korekti  ::  piedošanu par noslēpumainību.

----------


## M_J

Laikam jau jāapsveic Kaspičs ar atgriešanos forumā. Ja par tēmu - cieņa pret stila tīrību un vakuuma ierīcēm prasītu vispirms tikt vaļā no MOSFETa signāla ceļā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu neba Kaspičs tagad metīsies forumā trollēt a ļa - "Vai Elfa jau [Kaspičam] gatava?"

----------


## pastiprinatais

Kaspičs jums te kāds nacionālais varonis? tas tak nav tas pats Didzis, ne? piedošanu, es te īpaši nevienu nepazīstu..

----------


## M_J

Gadījumā ja neesi Kaspičs, par ko gan stipri šaubos, iesaku pasekot lietotāja Kaspich postiem, it īpaši audio sadaļā. Esmu pārliecināts, ka viņš ir īstais cilvēks, ar ko vajadzētu kontaktēties, būvējot šādu pastiprinātāju. Taisnība Arnim, ka ar mums, pārējiem šo tematu nav īsti vērts apspriest, man sķiet arī ar Didzi ne. Starp citu esmu pārliecināts, ka Arnis var jūs iepazīstināt.

----------


## Jurkins

::  Starp citu, man arī iešāvās prātā ideja, ka Kaspičs izklaidējas  ::  ::  :: , izrādās, ka ne man vienam.
Nu bet, autor (ja Tu neesi Kaspičs  :: ), Tu jau sev esi by default ielicis iekš preferences, ka šis pastūzis ir kosmosu kosmoss ar melno caurumu vidū. Nu ko Tu vispār šeit gribi? (tas nav uzbrauciens) Brauc citiem virsū par zināšanu līmeņiem, kāds ir pašam galīgi nav skaidrs. Kādu analīzi Tu gribi dzirdēt? Tur tak bez reliģijas nav ko analizēt. Gala pakāpe vispār ir pat ne reliģija bet sekta. Un, ja Tu nopietni būtu gribējis kaut ko dzirdēt, būtu ielicis kaut avotu un parametrus, tad varbūt kādam rastos interese.
Ak jā, es jau rakstīju, ka no lampām maz ko sajēdzu, un šās manu interesi pagaidām nav piesaistījušas, bet ierakstot gūglē EL509 izmet kaudzi linku, ka tā ir staru TETRODE ar max strāvu 500mA. Shēmā tās mierstrāva ir 65/150=433.3mA. Nē nu es jau neko no lampām nesaprotu, varbūt, ka tā vajag  :: .

----------


## arnis

Edgars (alja pastiprinaataajs ) ar Kasparu jau tika sapazinaats pirms shii foruma, diemzheel vinjiem taa diskusija ne paaraak sanaaca, nu laikam raksturu nesaderiiba ... man bija aizdoma ka te forumaa jaabuut veel kaadiem lampu speciem arii bez Didzha , tikai neraadaas pagaidaam ...

----------


## tornislv

Tā kā esmu stulbs un neko nesaprotu no elektronikas, akustikas un matemātikas, tad ar interesi palasīju šo foruma diskusiju, tā arī neko nesaprotot. Viens jautājums gan palika aktuāls - kāda mārrutka pēc autors domā, ka mums visiem tagad ir pienākums mesties un to shēmu analizēt, rēķināt un komentēt? Man, piemēram, analizēt sievišķi vakaros guļamistabā daudz interesantāk iraid. Bet ko nu es, iešu kādu vecu lūzni eBajā nopirkt  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

nekas, tornilv, pienāks pilngadība, nedzīvosi vairs pie mammas, nopelnīsi naudu, nebūs ebaja sūdi jāpērk. un sievišķi ar vairs nebūs pirmajā vietā.
da tas kas.. kā viņu tur. neizteikšos. vienīgais visu zin.. riebjās pilnīgi.

----------


## tornislv

Tu ko? Atteikties no mammas dotās kabatas naudas un kotletēm? TU KO??? Vo! Klau! Man ir Tev ieteikums: aizej ka tu un mammītei paprasi shēmu izskaidrot. Un pie viena pasūdzies, ka forumā visi ir slikti, atņēma tev faņķikus, norakstīt matenes mājasdarbu nedeva un vēl apsaukāja! Un viens pat tavā pionieru kaklautā degunu izšņauca. Domāju, ka mammīte tevi pažēlos un arī par shēmu visu izstāstīs, bet pie mums atnāks Mācību daļas vadītāja un ierakstīs mums visiem piezīmes. Un mēs nobīsimies un nāksim tev lūgt piedošanu un atdosim tev savus faņķikus un pastmarku kolekciju!  ::

----------


## Zigis

Nē, šiais toč nav kaspičs, vairāk izklausās pēc kaut kāda viņa nepilnīgā brālēna. Raksturi identiski, tikai kaspičs pontojās, piesedzoties ar erudīciju un pieredzi, kas neapšubāmi bija, šis tāpat pontošanās pēc. 

Nesabojāts (ar informācijas bagāžu) tīrradnis. Kaut gan nē, dažus mītus jau uzsūcis - trafs ir milzīgs ļaunums, ļaunāks par trafu ir vienīgi kondiķis u.t.t., visas tās lampu skaņas dažādās temperatūras.

----------


## Isegrim

Kāpēc lai Kaspičs troļļotu? Manuprāt, tas nav viņam raksturīgi. Pietam nevarēja tak pa tik daudz postiem neizsprukt epohālais "Fail!".

----------


## Didzis

Nu jūs te vesalu romānu sacepuši esat. Es pat vakar aizmigu to lasot. Labi, par shēmu, kam Tev vajag simetrisku ieeju? Nē, nu ja signāla avots ar simetrisku izeju, bet tad pazūd jēga pēc krutiem starpbloku savienotājvadiem. Par ko tad runās forumos un bargu naudu izdos :: . Par tranzistoriem shēmā jau te teikts, bet par izejas lamu gan maz. Izejā stāv televīzijas lampa un es nekad neticēšu, ka tāds daudzums paralēli slēgtu lampu būs ilgmūžīgs. Kādreiz gana daudz nācās strādāt ar telrvīzijas 6П45С, bet gadijās arī EL509 un visas tās lampas "sprāga". Nē, ne jau tiešā nozīmē, bet izgāja no ierindas pilnīgi nesaprotamu iemeslu dēļ. Faktiski tieši šīs lampas dēļ dega krāsu televizori. Es neticu, ka, astoņas lampas saslēgtas paralēli, darbosies ilgu laiku. Tak simts punktu kāda nobeigsies un tad gan būs cirks. Liec tai stabilizācijā daudzus opampus, vai kaut procesoru, kad 6П45С paliek sarkana, tad deg viss, kas tai apkārt. Interesanti, kad lampa atdziest, tā var strādāt, itkā nekas nebūtu noticis. Tad vēl, cik atceros, šai lampai izejas pretestība grozijās ap 1,5 kiloomi. Kā var izejā dabūt 150 omus un lai lampa šai režīmā nemocītos? Vispār, vajag pilnu shēmu un aprakstu. Nu neies neviens te kautkāda autora murgus pārrēķināt. Vai tad mazums internetā glupību par lampu tēmu. Pats galvenais, noteikti ir iespējams uzbūvēt ideālu lampu pastiprinātāju, bet tad tas skanēs kā tranzistornieks! Lampu fani tak no tranzistoriem baidās kā velns no krusta. Tautai  tieši patīk specifiskie lampu kropļojumi skaņā. Tas, ka izejas transformātors nogriež basus, un augšas nāk tikai parlabu "siltajai lampu skaņai". Tad uzdod sev jautājumu, ko Tu gribi ar tik sarežģītu pastiprinātāju panākt- tehniski pareizu un "nedzivu'' skanējumu, vai tā saukto  silto lampu skaņu?

----------


## pastiprinatais

mjā, izskatās, kas tas kaspičs jums te reāli uz varžacīm uzkāpis. dikti pāri nodarīja?
Didzi, Tu mani drusku sašokēji. es tā īsri nesapratu: lampa iziet no ierindas. tas ok. bet - nesaprotami iemesli? pag, tur pāris bleķīši vakuumā. pēkšņi elektronu vietā caurumus emitē, vai? vai melnais caurums visu sevī sasūc?

----------


## arnis

> , bet gadijās arī EL509 un visas tās lampas "sprāga".


 nu cik zinu tad varu aptuveni pachuksteet, ka sheema naak no austrumiem, konkreeti no cilveekiem kas darbojas/ap lampu ruupniicu "Svetlana". Vinjiem itkaa esot uzlabotas + matched lampas, varbuut arii taapeec konkreeti taas 509taas tur ir ieliktas

----------


## Didzis

Pastiprinatais, nu bet loiģsiski ka lampas iziet no ierindas. Cik reizes nav gadījies, ieraugi, ka lampa sarkana, fiksi izslēdz, atdzesē un pastiprinātājs turpina strādāt. Parasti tā notiek, ja slodze neatbilstoša. Saved visu kārtībā un lampa var vēlilgi kalpot. Tipisks piemērs bija Priboj pastiprinātājs. Tur gan bija kārtejā inženieru aprēķinu kļūda, bet jebkurš lampinieks ir kompromiss un uz kautko nākas vai nu ietaupīt, vai zaudēt kādu tehniski rādītāju. Nu neticu es tam, ka EL509 var strādāt uz 150 omu slodzi. Tātad kautkas ir ziedots lampas režīmos un lampai nav optimāli darba apstākļi. Lampas ar laiku noveco, zaudē vakumu, zaudē emisiju, elektrodi karstumā izlecas un saiet uz īso. Viss kas var notikt un kas būs Tavā shēmā, kad viena lampa aizies pa pieskari? Parādiet man kādu ilgnūžīgu pastiprinātāju, kuram izejā stāv paralēli slēgtas lampas. Vienmēr, kad lampas saliktas paralēli, galvenais ir dabūt jaudu, bet lampu mūžs nav svarīgs. Nē,nu ja tādu pastiprinātāju būvē lai mērītos ar krāniņiem, tad Tu būsi pirmais puisis ciemā, bet ne uz ilgu laiku  ::  Osscar uzbūvēja savu stiprekli, ar vienu lampu izejā, un tas viņam darbosies gadiem, bet monstrs ar lampu kapsētu izejā, nekad!

----------


## Jurkins

Datašītā "svetlanas" lampai ir rakstīts, ka max strāva ir 500mA, šeit mierstrāva ir 433,3333 :: ...mA. Vai tad A klase lampās atšķiras no A klases tranzistoros? Un vai to visu siltumu lampa spēs izkliedēt? Ja max ir 35W un šeit ir apmēram 28 bez signāla. Nevaru iedomāties iemeslu, lai tranzistoru tehnikā darbinātu devaisu uz 28W pie max 35. Nu varbūt austrumos (Sibīrijā) un ziemā  :: .
p.s autors laikam ar šo shēmu visus forumus ir piespamojis, būtā arī bija šitas brīnums. Kāda iemesla dēļ ? HVZ, jo pats nemaz nav shēmā iedziļinājies (vai nu zināšanas ir 0).

p.p.s Lai ciemā ar krāniņiem mērītos, labāk lielu kasti ar čipampu tiltā un uz kastes vāka padsmit lampas ar pieslēgtu kvēli.  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Es, portams, parasti neaizraujos ar žīdmasonu konspirācijām, bet vai tad šāds pastiprinātājs nebūs kā kulaks uz acs "cilveekiem kas darbojas/ap lampu ruupniicu "Svetlana""?

Ja autora nodomi tiešām ir kaut ko tādu uzbūvēt (nevis kacināt tautu), tad es šādu motivāciju saprotu - kā nekā man pašam skan pastiprinātājs ar četriem (šunt+lineār)regulētiem barokļiem un vairāk par 20 traņiem uz kanālu. Un skan, maita, īdejāli!

----------


## karloslv

Datašītā norādīta max *DC* strāva — A klasē skaidrs, ka strāva ap to šūposies, uz brīdi palielinoties, uz brīdi samazinoties. Nedomāju, ka tur kaut kas briesmīgs var notikt, pārsniedzot strāvu uz milisekundi, visdrīzāk galvenais ir temperatūras režīms, un to kā reiz nosaka tieši mierstrāva un DC anodspriegums.

Otrkārt, gala lampas katodā ir nosacīts strāvas avots, t.i. tas uztur noteiktu DC strāvu. Pat, ja lampa saies uz īso, teorētiski tas izglābj dienu un izejā tāpat ir 0 (tas ir, ja Q102 var uzņemt slodzi). Sliktāk, ja lampa atņirdzas mēma, piemēram, izdegot kvēlei, tad gan tie 150 omi stipri vilks izeju uz augšu. 

Skatos, autors ir domājis par indikāciju katras lampas normālam režīmam (ar gaismasdiodēm). Tomēr, ja taisa tik masīvi paralēlu pasākumu, prasītos robustāku reakciju gadījumos, kad kāda iziet no ierindas, t.i. pastūzis turpina skanēt, bet deg "check engine" lampiņa, ja tas vēl spēj skanēt, piemēram, ar samazinātu jaudu, un, ja nespēj, tad korekti atslēdz vai nepieslēdz izeju. Tad prasās paanalizēt, kā lampas noveco un kā iziet no ierindas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, saprašanas man par lampām nav galīgi, bet no veselā saprāta viedokļa - es paņemu kaut kādu IRFU ar max kolektora strāvu 5A, ielieku šo A klasē ar mierstrāvu 4.3A (par P nerunājam), un tad tā strāva kačājās par kādiem 200mA uz augšu, uz leju. Tā jau vairs nav pat audiopederastija  :: .

----------


## karloslv

Nu paga, tad šāda analīze attiecas uz visiem A klases pastiprinātājiem. 

Turklāt — tos netaisa tā, lai lieki kurinātu strāvu, un mierstrāvu izvēlas tikai nedaudz lielāku par sagaidāmo pīķa strāvu, tāpēc Tavā piemērā mierīgi varētu likt I0=250 mA vai tamlīdzīgi, nevis 4,3A.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu es jau par to pašu.

----------


## karloslv

Tad es nesapratu domu. Ja uz lampām gribas OTL uz 8 omiem, tad tāpat tur sanāk kādi 3 ampēru mierstrāva pie 30W. Tehniski tas ir iespējams. Tad kas īsti nav labi, tas, ka autors grib kurināt daudz elektrības? Lai tak kurina.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja godīgi, tad nezinu, kas ir OTL  :: . Laikam tāpēc nesaprotu, kāpēc tik lielu mierstrāvu vajag.

----------


## Zigis

OTL - bez izejas transformātora

----------


## Isegrim

Pagājušajā gadsimtā pats biju apsēsts ar OTL idejām. Tās kļuva reālas, pateicoties tieši 6C33C. Kad 'okupācijas' armija vācās ārā, visi virsnieki, kuru pārziņā bija kādas noliktavas, pārdeva "pa kreisi" armijas mantu. Braucām uz mobilo raķešu pulku ar biezām rubļu pakām un stiepām uz auto visādus labumus, tostarp lampas. Vienu darbojošos maketu viens draugs un kolēģis bija palaidis VEFā pirms gadiem apmēram 35-iem. Toreiz tika veikti salīdzinoši testi ar Filharmonijas krājumos atrodamajiem lampiniekiem (Visādi Tesla "Music-130", RFT "Vermona" un "Regent-60", ungāru BEAG; visiem izejās EL34). Neesmu apguvis visus audio_filiskos_ terminus, bet atšķīrās šis OTL ievērojami; visi skaņu veči bija _stāvā_ sajūsmā. 'Tranzistoru kapsētas' toreiz vēl nekādi nevarēja līdzināties Teslas studiju vajadzībām būvētajam kontrolpastiprinātājam ar PP EL34. 
Bet - lai šādu OTL varētu slogot ar 16 omiem (bija ne viegli, bet dabūjami kino skaļruņi ar šādu impedanci, arī virknes slēgumu var dažreiz pieciest), bija jāliek vismaz divas 6C33C plecā paralēli. Priekš stereo pa diviem monoblokiem sanāk 8 stobri. Kopā tur siltumā aiziet vismaz puskilovats. Ja kilovatstunda maksā 4 kapeikas, var pieciest. Protams, 'zvetējot ar pilnu klapi', lampas sāk beigties ātri, strāvām jāseko nepārtraukti, pie vajadzības jābalansē. 
21. gadsimtā cilvēce iemācījusies taisīt pietiekami ekonomiskus 'solid state' pastiprinātājus ar izcilu skanējumu. Tie brīnišķīgi tiek galā ar 'tupiem' skaļruņiem (pietiekoša jaudas rezerve) un 'smagām' z-līknēm (labs _damping factor_ etc.). Vai vajag  skaitītāju griezt, ražojot siltumu un vēl darbinot kondicionieri, kas istabu dzesē (pie+30°C klausīšanās vairs nebūs komfortabla)? Atteicos no šiem OTL plāniem. Bildē pēdējais makets. "_Ziepju trauks_" labāk redz IR galu, ar aci anodi vēl sārti nerādās.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Nu ja, saprašanas man par lampām nav galīgi, bet no veselā saprāta viedokļa - es paņemu kaut kādu IRFU ar max kolektora strāvu 5A, ielieku šo A klasē ar mierstrāvu 4.3A (par P nerunājam), un tad tā strāva kačājās par kādiem 200mA uz augšu, uz leju. Tā jau vairs nav pat audiopederastija .


 es šodien dienu pavadīju lietderīgi, konsultējoties ar shēmas autoru. ceru, ka būšu noderīgs.

Jurkin, nu, ja tā varētu atļauties, būtu ekselenti. šajā scenārijā es paredzu gandrīz pilnīgu modulāciju, t.i.: Ipeak=0.3..5.7A (aptuveni)
par to strāvu - izskatās, ka biedrs Karloss ir tēmā. ja paseko OTL reālām konstrukcijām, nav grūti redzēt, ka no tām pašām 33C vai 45C pīķī mierīgi izvelk 5..6 reizes lielāku Ipeak kā max DC norādītā.
esmu skatījis mazjaudas triodīšu datasheet, un jau tur ir manāmas jokainas pretrunas. piem., vidējā DC anoda strāva norādīta max 8mA, bet līknēs ir sazīmēts līdz pat 50..80mA. lampu zinātājiem - arī šis jums nav radījis nekādas pārdomas?
par kaut kādu lampas pretestību šajā slēgumā - nesapratu. 

par problēmām lampu defektu gadījumā - tāpat kā barotāji ar soft start, skandu aizsardzības sistēma, modulācijas kompresors, u.c. lietas - tās man tikšot nodotas, tiklīdz būšot atstrādātas. 
Didzi, man tikai jautājums Tev. es palasīju Osscar tēmu boot forumā, un man palika iespaids, ka Tu pat nesaproti, kā lampa strādā (bija tēma par volume regulatoru). nu to pat es sapratu. tagad arī - nevienu reālu šādu konstrukciju Tu redzējis neesi, uzbūvējis neesi (kā pats raksti), režīmu nesaproti, bet - Tev ir viedoklis? kaut kā dīvaini..

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Pagājušajā gadsimtā pats biju apsēsts ar OTL idejām. Tās kļuva reālas, pateicoties tieši 6C33C. Kad 'okupācijas' armija vācās ārā, visi virsnieki, kuru pārziņā bija kādas noliktavas, pārdeva "pa kreisi" armijas mantu. Braucām uz mobilo raķešu pulku ar biezām rubļu pakām un stiepām uz auto visādus labumus, tostarp lampas. Vienu darbojošos maketu viens draugs un kolēģis bija palaidis VEFā pirms gadiem apmēram 35-iem. Toreiz tika veikti salīdzinoši testi ar Filharmonijas krājumos atrodamajiem lampiniekiem (Visādi Tesla "Music-130", RFT "Vermona" un "Regent-60", ungāru BEAG; visiem izejās EL34). Neesmu apguvis visus audio_filiskos_ terminus, bet atšķīrās šis OTL ievērojami; visi skaņu veči bija _stāvā_ sajūsmā. 'Tranzistoru kapsētas' toreiz vēl nekādi nevarēja līdzināties Teslas studiju vajadzībām būvētajam kontrolpastiprinātājam ar PP EL34. 
> Bet - lai šādu OTL varētu slogot ar 16 omiem (bija ne viegli, bet dabūjami kino skaļruņi ar šādu impedanci, arī virknes slēgumu var dažreiz pieciest), bija jāliek vismaz divas 6C33C plecā paralēli. Priekš stereo pa diviem monoblokiem sanāk 8 stobri. Kopā tur siltumā aiziet vismaz puskilovats. Ja kilovatstunda maksā 4 kapeikas, var pieciest. Protams, 'zvetējot ar pilnu klapi', lampas sāk beigties ātri, strāvām jāseko nepārtraukti, pie vajadzības jābalansē. 
> 21. gadsimtā cilvēce iemācījusies taisīt pietiekami ekonomiskus 'solid state' pastiprinātājus ar izcilu skanējumu. Tie brīnišķīgi tiek galā ar 'tupiem' skaļruņiem (pietiekoša jaudas rezerve) un 'smagām' z-līknēm (labs _damping factor_ etc.). Vai vajag  skaitītāju griezt, ražojot siltumu un vēl darbinot kondicionieri, kas istabu dzesē (pie+30°C klausīšanās vairs nebūs komfortabla)? Atteicos no šiem OTL plāniem. Bildē pēdējais makets. "_Ziepju trauks_" labāk redz IR galu, ar aci anodi vēl sārti nerādās.  4793


 kungi, jūs tiešām nekādi savā domu lidojumā nespējat nu kaut MAAZLIET pacelties virs Maxima bamšļa līmeņa?
jūs nespējat iedomāties, ka puslīdz turīga (da kaut LV) cilvēka ikmēneša izdevumi ir tūkstoši Eiro, un tie 20..50 papildus, ieslēdzot šādu ampu, ir NEKAS?
jūs tiešām nespējat iedomāties, ka cilvēki, kas velta normālu naudu savām skaņas sistēmām, būtu spējīgi telpās kondicionētāju ierīkot? 
par ko jūs šeit vaidiet ntajās lapās?

----------


## tornislv

> jūs nespējat iedomāties, ka puslīdz turīga (da kaut LV) cilvēka ikmēneša izdevumi ir ...


 Ā, es sapratu, tu esi no tiem, kam nepatīk, ka veikalā SKY ratiņi, kas no ārā ievesti, rokas saldē. 

Tev pie ivetas vanagas un birutas jakovļevas. Un vēlams uzreiz arī pie kardāna un hujagas.

http://www.cehs.lv/2014/01/atklata-v...a-sky-vadibai/

----------


## pastiprinatais

starp citu, par simetriskajām ieejām. kāds var pateik, kam domāts SW2?
un es esmu manījis, ka arī RCA ir balansētā ieeja. piemēram, autoaudio taču tā esot. 
cik nu es saprotu, bet esmu manījis gan ''zemju'' atdalīšanu kvazisimetrisku ieeju izveidošanai, gan virtuālās zemes, u.c. lietas. es gan detaļās to nesaprotu, bet izskatās, ka šejienes ampu būvētāji tādas neizmanto..
starp citu, laikā, kad parādījās CD, (lasīju puslīdz ticamu papīrīti) veči veica eksperimentu:
a) analogā, lampu sistēma
b) CD + tranzistoru pastiprinātājs
mūzika - gana sarežģīta (ar lielu crest factor, šķiet, tā to sauca)

izrādījās, ka lai dabūtu subjektīvi līdzvērtīgu skaļumu (uz identiskām skandām) analogajai sistēmai vajadzēja ampu ar jaudu ap 50W, kamēr cipariskajai: ap 1kW
pie tam, klausītāji (nebija nekādi Adibas klienti) nemanīja dinamiskā diapazona ''šaurību'' lampu sistēmai. varbūt ir viela pārdomām?  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Ā, es sapratu, tu esi no tiem, kam nepatīk, ka veikalā SKY ratiņi, kas no ārā ievesti, rokas saldē. 
> 
> Tev pie ivetas vanagas un birutas jakovļevas. Un vēlams uzreiz arī pie kardāna un hujagas.
> 
> http://www.cehs.lv/2014/01/atklata-v...a-sky-vadibai/


 Torni, neskaties citu kabatās. un jā, ir cilvēki, kas novērtē neplastmasu. un, ja viņiem salst rokas ob Sky ratiņiem - lai algo kaut roktura sasildītāju, ja vēlās.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> lasīju puslīdz ticamu papīrīti


 Tici vien šiem mītiem. Tāds kā tu jau žoga caurumā arī kaut ko bāzīs, ja tur būs rakstīts ПИЗДА...

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Tici vien šiem mītiem. Tāds kā tu jau žoga caurumā arī kaut ko bāzīs, ja tur būs rakstīts ПИЗДА...


 hmm.. gribi teikt, ka Tu esi spēcīgāks kadrs akustikā, elektroakustikā, psihoakustikā kā Starptaustiskās akustiķu savienības vadoši speciālisti? visu cieņu. es pat nenojautu, ka starp mums ir tādi speci..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu re, beidzot parādās āža kāja  :: .  Cilvēks biznesu grib taisīt - bīdīt LV turīgajiem iemītniekiem superpuper lampiniekus. Nu tak lai Tev veicas, bet kāpēc viss šitas teātris?
p.s. Ja A klasē mierstrāva ir 4,3 A kā es piemēra pēc uzrakstīju , tad "pilna modulācija" būs nevis 0.3...5.7, bet gan kaut kur 0.3...8.3  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Nu re, beidzot parādās āža kāja .  Cilvēks biznesu grib taisīt - bīdīt LV turīgajiem iemītniekiem superpuper lampiniekus. Nu tak lai Tev veicas, bet kāpēc viss šitas teātris?
> p.s. Ja A klasē mierstrāva ir 4,3 A kā es piemēra pēc uzrakstīju , tad "pilna modulācija" būs nevis 0.3...5.7, bet gan kaut kur 0.3...8.3


 kāpēc teātris? 
vai kāds no konstrukciju autoriem, kas šeit kaut ko ir uzbūvējuši, teiktu ''nē'', ja kāds viņu izstrādājumu(s) gribētu pirkt? m?
tad jau drīzāk ir liekulība postulēt - es jau tikai sev taisu. ne komercijai  :: 
nu, es minēju I, ko man izstāstīja shēmas autors (tur 3A ir miera strāva).

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tik runa nav par *Starptautisko Makaronu Kārēju* (uz ausīm) apvienību un tās spečukiem? Bet minētajās disciplīnās kaut ko sajēdzu. Tai grāmatu kaudzei, ko akustikā savulaik izštudīrēju, tev grūti pārrāpties būtu.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Vai tik runa nav par *Starptautisko Makaronu Kārēju* (uz ausīm) apvienību un tās spečukiem? Bet minētajās disciplīnās kaut ko sajēdzu. Tai grāmatu kaudzei, ko akustikā savulaik izštudīrēju, tev grūti pārrāpties būtu.


 ok, un Tu gribi teikt, ka tā nav patiesība?
ok, pieejam jautājumam no otras puses - vai varētu būt kāda atšķirība nepieciešamajās vidējās/pieejamās jaudās? ja jā, tad kāda?

----------


## M_J

Nu akustikas ziņā pilnībā var uzticēties akustikas komisijas priekšsēdētājam Arkadijam Apolonovičam Semplejarovam. Lielākas autoritātes nav.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Nu akustikas ziņā pilnībā var uzticēties akustikas komisijas priekšsēdētājam Arkadijam Apolonovičam Semplejarovam. Lielākas autoritātes nav.


 es domāju, ka ar viduvēju prātu un nekādām zināšanām apveltītam īpatnim nav nozīmes, kur viņš dzīvo: Cēsīs vai Zasranskā, un kur viņš izpaužās - šeit vai citur.

----------


## RudeWolf

> starp citu, laikā, kad parādījās CD, (lasīju puslīdz ticamu papīrīti) veči veica eksperimentu:
> a) analogā, lampu sistēma
> b) CD + tranzistoru pastiprinātājs
> mūzika - gana sarežģīta (ar lielu crest factor, šķiet, tā to sauca)
> 
> izrādījās, ka lai dabūtu subjektīvi līdzvērtīgu skaļumu (uz identiskām skandām) analogajai sistēmai vajadzēja ampu ar jaudu ap 50W, kamēr cipariskajai: ap 1kW
> pie tam, klausītāji (nebija nekādi Adibas klienti) nemanīja dinamiskā diapazona ''šaurību'' lampu sistēmai. varbūt ir viela pārdomām?


 Kas ir analogā lampu sistēma? Lūdzu shemotehnisku izskaidrojumu.
Kas ir tranzistoru pastiprinātājs? Lūdzu shemotehnisku izklāstu tranzistoru pastiprinātājam, kā arī skaņas avota analogo un ciparu mezglu shemotehnisku izklāstu.
Tāpat arī nepieciešams pilns akustiskās sistēmas elektronisko parametru izklāsts.

Savādāk tests ir pilnībā bezjēdzīgs.

----------


## Jurkins

Saprotams, ka teātris. Atkārtoju, Tu jau sev by default esi ierakstījis, ka šis ir superkrutākais lampinieks kādu pasaule (nav vēl :: ) redzējusi. Nu taisi augšā, tirgo saviem biezajiem klientiem, un lai Tev veicas. Konstruktors ir baigais vecis, Tev piegādās visas savas jaunās idejas. Nu lieliski!

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Kas ir analogā lampu sistēma? Lūdzu shemotehnisku izskaidrojumu.
> Kas ir tranzistoru pastiprinātājs? Lūdzu shemotehnisku izklāstu tranzistoru pastiprinātājam, kā arī skaņas avota analogo un ciparu mezglu shemotehnisku izklāstu.
> Tāpat arī nepieciešams pilns akustiskās sistēmas elektronisko parametru izklāsts.
> 
> Savādāk tests ir pilnībā bezjēdzīgs.


 analogā sistēma: studijas 2 kan;al lentinieks, 38cm/sec;
pārējais - īsti nesapratu jautājumu. pareizāk sakot, izklausās, ka Tu nesaproti, par ko ir stāsts. shemotehnisko izklāstu? ko Tu ar to saproti? elektroniskie parametri? Tu par ko?

----------


## RudeWolf

Es par to, ka salīdzinot divas iekārtas, no kurām vienai torčī lampas ārā, bet otrai nē būtu muļķīgi gūtos secinājumus ekstrapolēt uz visa veida shēmam, kur tiek izmantoti attiecīgie aktīvie elementi.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Es par to, ka salīdzinot divas iekārtas, no kurām vienai torčī lampas ārā, bet otrai nē būtu muļķīgi gūtos secinājumus ekstrapolēt uz visa veida shēmam, kur tiek izmantoti attiecīgie aktīvie elementi.


 ņe umņičai. ņemam tipveida risinājumus. tad ekstrapolēšanai IR jēga. un kāda vēl.

----------


## kur

> izrādījās, ka lai dabūtu subjektīvi līdzvērtīgu skaļumu (uz identiskām skandām) analogajai sistēmai vajadzēja ampu ar jaudu ap 50W, kamēr cipariskajai: ap 1kW
> pie tam, klausītāji (nebija nekādi Adibas klienti) nemanīja dinamiskā diapazona ''šaurību'' lampu sistēmai. varbūt ir viela pārdomām?


 pastiprinatais, Tu pats šeit demonstrē ābeces zināšanu trūkumu. tur nekādi savienību vadoši speci nav vajadzīgi, lai pateiktu, ka un kāpēc lapinieka vati nesakrīt ar ciparnieka nominālo jaudu.

----------


## M_J

Labs biznesa plāns! Kā lai neatceras "Mērnieku laikus": «Tam zvirbulim, priekš kura nav vēl pat ne ola dēta, tik garu un resnu iesmu drāzt ir tīri smiekli un neprātība.»

----------


## pastiprinatais

> pastiprinatais, Tu pats šeit demonstrē ābeces zināšanu trūkumu. tur nekādi savienību vadoši speci nav vajadzīgi, lai pateiktu ka un kāpēc lapinieka vati nesakrīt ar ciparnieka nominālo jaudu.


 nu, klāj nu vaļā, ar ko vati nesakrīt ar vatiem.

p.s. kāpēc aktualizēju šo tēmu? nedaudz pacietības.

----------


## RudeWolf

> ņe umņičai. ņemam tipveida risinājumus. tad ekstrapolēšanai IR jēga. un kāda vēl.


 Tas nozīmē, ka visi kontroles mezgli, kur izmantotas lampas vai tranzistori darbojas vienādi? Ja jā, tad kāpēc pūlēties ar tādu shēmu, kā piedāvā - būvē jebkuru citu OTL! Pat vairāk - būvē jebkuru citu elektronu lampu pastiprinātāju...

----------


## kur

> nu, klāj nu vaļā, ar ko vati nesakrīt ar vatiem.
> 
> p.s. kāpēc aktualizēju šo tēmu? nedaudz pacietības.


 vati visā pasaulē ir vienādi, bet atšķiras brīdis, kad tos mēra. taču, kad pats sāksi apgūt pamatlietas, nevis paģērēt, lai citi Tev pierāda, ka 2x2=4, ātri vien uzzināsi pats. tad arī gandarījums būs lielāks. tēmu gan aktualizēji pats. par pacietību nesapratu, bet pagaidām tās pietiek.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Tas nozīmē, ka visi kontroles mezgli, kur izmantotas lampas vai tranzistori darbojas vienādi? Ja jā, tad kāpēc pūlēties ar tādu shēmu, kā piedāvā - būvē jebkuru citu OTL! Pat vairāk - būvē jebkuru citu elektronu lampu pastiprinātāju...


 pag, Tu esi izstrādes inženieris? esi gatavs profesionāli/kvalificēti apspriest dažādus risinājumus? vai vnk parunāt?

----------


## pastiprinatais

> vati visā pasaulē ir vienādi, bet atšķiras brīdis, kad tos mēra. taču, kad pats sāksi apgūt pamatlietas, nevis paģērēt, lai citi Tev pierāda, ka 2x2=4, ātri vien uzzināsi pats. tad arī gandarījums būs lielāks. tēmu gan aktualizēji pats. par pacietību nesapratu, bet pagaidām tās pietiek.


 kas? ko?
woow. shis bija kas fundamentaals..

----------


## Isegrim

Te Kaspičs skaļi iesauktos - *Fail!* Vats arī Āfrikā ir vats. Nopietnās lietās lietojamas modernas mērīšanas metodes, ne subjektīvs "lampu vatu" un "tranzistoru vatu" salīdzinājums.
 Otrkārt, runa nav par mietpilsoņu un snobu (_sans noblesse_, fr.) maksātspēju un krāniņu staipīšanu. Stāsts par to, ka *nav jēgas* radīt monstru, kura parametri būs sliktāki par tiem, ko nodrošina moderns pastiprinātājs, pietam sērijveida produkts. Pretējā gadījumā izmaksas attaisnotos.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Te Kaspičs skaļi iesauktos - *Fail!* Vats arī Āfrikā ir vats. Nopietnās lietās lietojamas modernas mērīšanas metodes, ne subjektīvs "lampu vatu" un "tranzistoru vatu" salīdzinājums.
>  Otrkārt, runa nav par mietpilsoņu un snobu (_sans noblesse_, fr.) maksātspēju un krāniņu staipīšanu. Stāsts par to, ka *nav jēgas* radīt monstru, kura parametri būs sliktāki par tiem, ko nodrošina moderns pastiprinātājs, pietam sērijveida produkts. Pretējā gadījumā izmaksas attaisnotos.


 ok, piekrītot Tev, secinu - Tu principā nolīdzini ar zemi VISUS šeit demonstrētos projektus. pareizi? es te neredzu NEVIENU, kas būtu pasaules krutākais.
otra lieta - pasaki, ka principā viss, ko pats esi radījis (bērni neskaitās) arī ir miskastē metams. visu cieņu par visu/neko attieksmi.

par šo monstru - nu, laiks rādīs. cik es sapratu, tad Tu neesi spējīgs pēc gatavas shēmas režīmus pārbaudīt, kur nu vēl novērtēt tā sagaidāmos parametrus.
piedod par skarbumu.

----------


## tornislv

> cik es sapratu, tad Tu neesi spējīgs pēc gatavas shēmas režīmus pārbaudīt


 Par nieka 9000 eur (rakstisks līgums ar juridisku personu, 50% priekšapmaksa, papildus PVN) varu noorganizēt tev šīs shēmas zinātnisku analīzi un režīmu izskaidrojumu , kuru rakstiski veikuši trīs dažādu valstu inženieri ar vismaz 10 gadu praktisku pieredzi zemfrekvences radioelektronikā. Ja tu nespēj šo samaksāt, tad vari ņemt bungas un stāties tās kolonnas galvagalī, kas iet uz ... citi biznesa piedāvājumi, piemēram, bezmaksas shēmu skaidrošana forumā, mani neinteresē.

----------


## kur

> par šo monstru - nu, laiks rādīs. cik es sapratu, tad Tu neesi spējīgs pēc gatavas shēmas režīmus pārbaudīt, kur nu vēl novērtēt tā sagaidāmos parametrus.
> piedod par skarbumu.


 mīļais dārgais pastiprinātais! šādi pakalpojumi netiek veikti par velti. it īpaši ņemot vērā Tavu komunikācijas manieri...

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Par nieka 9000 eur (rakstisks līgums ar juridisku personu, 50% priekšapmaksa, papildus PVN) varu noorganizēt tev šīs shēmas zinātnisku analīzi un režīmu izskaidrojumu , kuru rakstiski veikuši trīs dažādu valstu inženieri ar vismaz 10 gadu praktisku pieredzi zemfrekvences radioelektronikā. Ja tu nespēj šo samaksāt, tad vari ņemt bungas un stāties tās kolonnas galvagalī, kas iet uz ... citi biznesa piedāvājumi, piemēram, bezmaksas shēmu skaidrošana forumā, mani neinteresē.


 man ir jautājums - kāpēc Tu domā, ka man vajag kaut kādus starpnieķeļus? prasītu sev 9K - saprastu. neesi lēts specs, bet vismaz jēgu manu. 
un jā - esmu gatavs samaksāt 9K, ja 1h laikā to analīzi veiksi pats, manā klātbūtnē. bet 9K man, ja vnk palaid muti. der?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag, tas nav Tavs projekts? Kāpēc šeit kādam būtu jāpārbauda Tavas shēmas režīmi, ja tā shēma neizraisa īpašu interesi? Bez tam te taču visi ir "īpatņi ar viduvēju prātu un nekādām zināšanām"  :: . Pa šo laiku jau varēji pāris biezajiem iesmērēt lāci, kas vēl mežā.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> mīļais dārgais pastiprinātais! šādi pakalpojumi netiek veikti par velti. it īpaši ņemot vērā Tavu komunikācijas manieri...


 es jau lapā 1.ajā, šķiet, minēju - ceeeenas studijā. pagaidām neredzu nevienu, kas to spētu izdarīt (minēšana, muļļāšanās neder).

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Pag, pag, tas nav Tavs projekts? Kāpēc šeit kādam būtu jāpārbauda Tavas shēmas režīmi, ja tā shēma neizraisa īpašu interesi? Bez tam te taču visi ir "īpatņi ar viduvēju prātu un nekādām zināšanām" . Pa šo laiku jau varēji pāris biezajiem iesmērēt lāci, kas vēl mežā.


 ok, Jurkin, kura no šajā forumā sastopamajām shēmām izraisa Tavu interesi?

----------


## Isegrim

Aplams secinājums. Tāpat še neviens nepretendē uz 'pasaules krutākā' titulu. Šo & to esmu uztaisījis audiotehnikā gadu garumā. Daži pastiprinātāji joprojām funkcionē, skaļruņi skan. Daudz kas ir morāli/fiziski novecojis un zaudējis aktualitāti (piem., analogā signāla trokšņu reducēšanas ierīces un magnetofonu dinamiskās priekšmagnetizācijas risinājumi). Ar interesi palasu Jurkina atskaites par darbošanos "tranzistoru kapsētās", bet pašam tādas taisīt vajadzības nav jau vairāk par ceturtdaļgadsimtu. Režīmus apskaties simulatorā. Maketē, lodē un mēri 'dabā'. Kāpēc kādam no mums būtu jāaizsvilstas vēlmē mesties tai shēmai virsū??? 
P.S. Paredzu, ko laiks rādīs - aklajā testā dabūsi mīnusus, ja vien salīdzināšanai speciāli netiks pievesti 'Brig' tipa tranzistoru pastiprinātāji no 1976. gada. Tak šodien dabūt vairākus desmitus V/µs nav problēma.

----------


## tornislv

Tā kā tēmas autors no nopietni izteikta biznesa piedāvājuma atsacījās un mēģina kaut kādus personīgā uzmanības deficīta sindromus ārstēt, stādot noteikumus, kurš, kā un cik ātri analizēs shēmu, tad atļaušos no tālākām diskusijām atturēties. Redzam, ka rezultāts autoram nav svarīgs nekādā mērā, un deru, ka tā shēma netiks realizēta nekad. Nu, vismaz, ne autora rokām.

----------


## Jurkins

Sāpīgs jautājums. LV ir maza un šis forums ir vēl mazāks. Diemžēl jāsaka, ka tādu nav.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Aplams secinājums. Tāpat še neviens nepretendē uz 'pasaules krutākā' titulu. Šo & to esmu uztaisījis audiotehnikā gadu garumā. Daži pastiprinātāji joprojām funkcionē, skaļruņi skan. Daudz kas ir morāli/fiziski novecojis un zaudējis aktualitāti (piem., analogā signāla trokšņu reducēšanas ierīces un magnetofonu dinamiskās priekšmagnetizācijas risinājumi). Ar interesi palasu Jurkina atskaites par darbošanos "tranzistoru kapsētās", bet pašam tādas taisīt vajadzības nav jau vairāk par ceturtdaļgadsimtu. Režīmus apskaties simulatorā. Maketē, lodē un mēri 'dabā'. Kāpēc kādam no mums būtu jāaizsvilstas vēlmē mesties tai shēmai virsū??? 
> P.S. Paredzu, ko laiks rādīs - aklajā testā dabūsi mīnusus, ja vien salīdzināšanai speciāli netiks pievesti 'Brig' tipa tranzistoru pastiprinātāji no 1976. gada. Tak šodien dabūt vairākus desmitus V/µs nav problēma.


 īsais secinājums: pēdējo 25 gadu laikā darījis neesi neko šajā jomā, cik skatos, īpaši ''iededzies'' ne par vienu šejienes risinājumu neesi (ja esi, piedošanu, lūgums - parādi man, aklajam), bet tukši muldēt un ''nodirst'' esi gatavs visu. pareizi? sirsnīgi, odnako.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Tā kā tēmas autors no nopietni izteikta biznesa piedāvājuma atsacījās un mēģina kaut kādus personīgā uzmanības deficīta sindromus ārstēt, stādot noteikumus, kurš, kā un cik ātri analizēs shēmu, tad atļaušos no tālākām diskusijām atturēties. Redzam, ka rezultāts autoram nav svarīgs nekādā mērā, un deru, ka tā shēma netiks realizēta nekad. Nu, vismaz, ne autora rokām.


 ok. deram. uz cik?  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Sāpīgs jautājums. LV ir maza un šis forums ir vēl mazāks. Diemžēl jāsaka, ka tādu nav.


 ok, tad sāksim no citas puses. vai uz visa šī sāpīgā jautājuma pamata nav daudz kaut tas, ka parādās kas sarežģītāks par 10 detaļām, kas nevis špikots/kopēts, bet alja neredzēts, kas nestandarta?

----------


## Jurkins

Paklau, indigo bērns, Tevi neviens nenodirsa (bet laikam vajadzēja, jo pelnījis esi :: ). Varbūt pats nemuldi tukšu, uzlodē to (ne)savu pastūzi un pat nevajag tik smukā izpildījumā kā piem. osscar Tevis noliktais pastūzis.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc Torņa piedāvājums nav pieņemams?

----------


## Isegrim

> īsais secinājums: pēdējo 25 gadu laikā darījis neesi neko šajā jomā


 Pareizi. *A nafig?* Man izdevīgāk un lētāk sanāk nopirkt no laba brenda. Dabūšu uzreiz, un, ja mani neapmierinās 'Marantz', pamēģināšu 'Rotel'. Nepatiks tas, lūkošu pēc 'Accuphase'. Es vismaz, paļaujoties uz pieredzi, nepērku sūdus. Konstruēt un lodēt ir jēga tikai to, ko nevar citādi iegūt.

----------


## Jurkins

Vai, ja tas ir vaļasprieks.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Pareizi. *A nafig?* Man izdevīgāk un lētāk sanāk nopirkt no laba brenda. Dabūšu uzreiz, un, ja mani neapmierinās 'Marantz', pamēģināšu 'Rotel'. Nepatiks tas, lūkošu pēc 'Accuphase'. Es vismaz, paļaujoties uz pieredzi, nepērku sūdus. Konstruēt un lodēt ir jēga tikai to, ko nevar citādi iegūt.


 lai būtu vēl lētāk - es Tev varu savu (tikai vienreiz, goda vārds) lietoto tualetes papīru un ūdeni nopārdot. neprasīšu 9K, kā viens te mēģināja.
bet idejiski - ar kādām tiesībām tad Tu te mēģini kaut ko izpildīties pret tiem, kas kaut ko mēģina? nav runa par mani, bet vispār. m? no malas tas izskatās nožēlojami.

----------


## Jurkins

Autor, Tu pats esi nožēlojams. Iemet kaut kādu shēmu, pat ne savu, še jums, plebeji, analizējiet. Gaidīji, ka Tevi svēto kārtā iecels?

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, darbojies vien ar savu _pērtiķu biznesu_. Lai veicas! Tik ievēro - dirsties še vajag ar mēru. Forums tiek administrēts - pazudīsi no šejienes ar visu šļuru, ko esi te sarakstījis.

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Autor, Tu pats esi nožēlojams. Iemet kaut kādu shēmu, pat ne savu, še jums, plebeji, analizējiet. Gaidīji, ka Tevi svēto kārtā iecels?


 gaidīju, ka šejienes ''speci'' vairāk pelēkās vielas nodarbinās. kaut, lai klaji nebūtu redzams, ka pamatlietas nejēdz. 
bet - var taču Siliņam braukt virsū, ne? tas ir ok. un par nožēlojamu saukt cilvēku, kaut Tev nav ne mazākās sajēgas, chopochom.  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

> Nu, darbojies vien ar savu _pērtiķu biznesu_. Lai veicas! Tik ievēro - dirsties še vajag ar mēru. Forums tiek administrēts - pazudīsi no šejienes ar visu šļuru, ko esi te sarakstījis.


 hmm.. man kā noderēja šis forums? ar ko Tu mani baidi?  :: 
p.s. arī Tev pelēkās vielas darbināšana nepadodas. un te nelīdzēs tēmas dzēšana  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Lieta jau tāda pastiprinātais, ka Tu neko nemēģini. Ja neskaita provokācijas.

Piedāvāja cilvēks risinājumu par samērā adekvātu cenu. Nē, nav labi. Vajag stundas laikā un pašam. Ja piekritīs stundas laikā, tad ko tālāk? Ar acīm ciet un, stāvot uz vienas kājas? Es skatos, ka tev neko konkrētu nevajag, tikai tik cik pakacināt kādu. Savādāk Boot'ā nebūtu licis savu shēmu.




> pag, Tu esi izstrādes inženieris? esi gatavs profesionāli/kvalificēti apspriest dažādus risinājumus? vai vnk parunāt?


 Es varu parunāt, jo esmu profesionāls "parunāt", "parakstīt" un "palasīt". Domāju, ka droši varu teikt, ka te ir daži cilvēki, kas pretendē uz izstrādes inženiera statusu un palabos, ja kaut kur kļūdīsies. Pagaidām Tu, līdzīgi kā es, tālāk par "parunāt" neesi ticis.

----------


## pastiprinatais

ok, veči. 16lpp. ar zemas klases sviestu. izņemot vienu biedru.
man vairs nav interesanti. droshi variet vēl kādas 4lpp saģenerēt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā mēs tagad saģenerēsim, ja tas viens kvalitatīvais biedrs ir mūs pametis?

----------


## Jurkins

Tu patiešām esi kreatīvs. Tev pacietīgi stāsta, ka neredz tajā shēmā nekā tāda, lai būtu jēga nodarbināt pelēko vielu. Tu pats kaut ar to shēmu iepazinies pirms iemeti šeit. Neiepazinies. Vai arī pats absolūti nejēdz pamatlietas.

----------


## Isegrim

Redzi, es to "pelēko vielu" darbinu *man* vajadzīgā virzienā. Un visai intensīvi.
 Ne tu pirmais, kas sacerējies, ka tavs "projekts" te visus aizraus. Vairumam ir absolūti vienaldzīga tava utml. shēmas. Varbūt pameklē speciālus 'lampizatoru' forumus?

----------


## pastiprinatais

ņemot vērā šejiens foruma biedru kvalitatīvo, visaptverošo kritiku, bulgārs dabūja aknās. solīja atskaitīt atpakaļ avansu.
atradu vienu krievu kas hiend jomā darbojoties. es viņam liku turpināt darbu.
es parādīju piemēru - Osscar ampu, kurš sniedz kvalitatīvu skanējumu un Didža rakstīto, ka shēmu viņš var samest 2h laikā.
krievs sāka kaut ko rupji lamāties, like: suki, latiši, bet 2 dienu laikā uzcepa kaut kādu barotāja parodiju.
ņemot vērā, ka šejienes speci izrādīja padziļinātu interesi par barotāju, iemetīšu saplosīšanai:

----------


## Jurkins

Tieši ko Tu gribi dzirdēt par barotāju? Barotāji kā barotāji. Starp citu  :: , kaut kur baigi redzēts shēmu zīmēšanas stils...
Jautājumi varētu būt:
1. Kāds iemesls izmantot pazeminošo + paaugstinošo trafu? Vai tikai tāpēc, lai izmantotu samērā lētus plaša patēriņa transformatorus? 
2. Kāpēc lielajiem spriegumiem šunta stabilizators?

p.s. Ja par pastūžiem, tad es jau pasen te forumā biju iemetis linku http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/6271-Trakie-japāņi
Tur vairāk uz leju uz EL509 ir tādi briesmoņi, ka bail skatīties.

----------


## pastiprinatais

krievs dabuus aknaas par plagjiaatu  :: 

trafi - jaa, nav jau iipashi variantu. toties shaadi var baigi fleksibli mainiit Uout. 150? 250? cik vajag.. a paraleelo lieku, jo tad var dabuut 2..3mV pulsaacijas. tam ampam PSRR buus nekaads..

Jurkin - Tevis iemestais links kaadus gadus 5+ zinaams da par patieshaam labu atziits. katraa zinjaa, man simpatizee taads piegaajiens. nestandarta piegaajiens + muusdienu iespeeju apvienoshana ar retro lietaam.
507 tur ir, bet push/pull OTL. tiiru A klasi ar pasiivu slodzi OTL un uz taaaam jaudaam neesmu maniijis. tas arii bija iemesls - paproveet ko taadu, kas nav maniits.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, es arī dēļ PSRR ņemos ar šuntiem. Un vēl man patīk, ka šunti no īsā nebaidās. Tas gan laikam īsti neattiecas uz 300V šuntu  :: .

A bet kāda fiška tīrai A klasei ar pasīvo slodzi? Jeb vnk vēlēšanās kaut ko jaunu pamēģināt. Man jau ieraugot to gala shēmu, visi mati saslējās stāvus  :: .

----------


## pastiprinatais

ai, nu te ir iisais un ir garais pastaasts.
iisais: man izskataas, ka taa tranzistornieku variantu ciinja ar 0.000X% THD ir pretiigaaka, kaa saakotneeji skjiet [un reaalos apstaakljos biezhi vien viss saiet deeelii].
tad nu man radaas doma proveet ko shaadu:
a) nekaadu kompromisu [sapraata robezhaas] par izmaksu, siltuma, u.c. teemaam;
b) nekaadas kopeejaas ooc
c) visam kaskaadeem vismaz 15..20dB headroom [saliidzinot ar izeju];
d) speciaali netaisu silto skanju, bet nemuzikaalas harmonikas - taam jaabuut max supreseetaam;
e) nekaadi trafi u.c. briinumi, kas apzinaati visu chakaree
f) max imuuns pret plasha spektra trauceejumiem, sinfaazo komponenti ieejaa

meerkjis, uz ko eju, vareetu buut: 0.1..0.3% K2, K3/K5 par 2 kaartaam zemaaks pie Pnom. attieciigi, K2 pie 1W kaut kur 0.01% vai pat veel zemaak. 
peec manas izpratnes tas buutu sakariigaak [mikrodinamikas izpratnee] kaa tranzistorniekiem tie 0.000X%

----------


## Jurkins

Mja, nu izklausās jau labi. Nekad nesaki nekad... Kas zin, varbūt es arī kādreiz smagi saslimšu  :: . 
Par to 0.000... zināmā mērā pat piekritīšu. Un par ooc arī. Un jāsaka arī par izejas pakāpi mani ir piemeklējušas domas par A klasi (gan ne tik bezkompromisa), jo ar visādiem error-correction esmu samērā strupceļā.

----------


## abidox

sen nav redzēta tāda aktivitāte, sen...
par projektu ietiktu pamēģināt šito kā saka "iz područnih sredstv" tas šim projektam dotu interesantu piegaršu (veiksmīga rezultāta gadījumā  zelta ādere garantēta  :: )

P.S. šinī forumā ir daudzi pieredzējuši speci, kuru padomos ir vērts ieklausīties. vienu gan autoram piebildīšu, ka ja gribi iegūt ideālo skanējumu būs japiedomā pie gatavā izstrādājuma detaļu un celiņu izvietojuma un arī jāpadomā par labu tīkla filtru jo pateicoties mazkvalitatīviem impulsu barblokiem  caur barošanu mēdz diezgan liela draza  gāzties iekšā  :: 
P.P.S - interesanti, kā šī tema attīstīsies tālāk?

----------


## pastiprinatais

> sen nav redzēta tāda aktivitāte, sen...
> par projektu ietiktu pamēģināt šito kā saka "iz područnih sredstv" tas šim projektam dotu interesantu piegaršu (veiksmīga rezultāta gadījumā  zelta ādere garantēta )
> 
> P.S. šinī forumā ir daudzi pieredzējuši speci, kuru padomos ir vērts ieklausīties. vienu gan autoram piebildīšu, ka ja gribi iegūt ideālo skanējumu būs japiedomā pie gatavā izstrādājuma detaļu un celiņu izvietojuma un arī jāpadomā par labu tīkla filtru jo pateicoties mazkvalitatīviem impulsu barblokiem  caur barošanu mēdz diezgan liela draza  gāzties iekšā 
> P.P.S - interesanti, kā šī tema attīstīsies tālāk?


 podrucnih sredstv, saki? nu jaa, taada jau arii taa doma. man plauktinjos ir karbonizeetas 83.dubulttriodiites staav, i paardesmit lieljaudas 33C triodes. izdevumi - tuvu nullei!
detalju un celinju izvietojums? nu kaa - detaljas horizontaali, celinji prependikulaari! vai tad ne?  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

nu, ja standarta diff kaskaade nenodroshinaas K3/K5 zem -90dB, naaksies taisiit ko advanceetaaku.
vienkaarshota ideja:

----------


## osscar

nu ja var ticēt onku mērījumiem ko esmu lasījis morgana grāmatā par lampām (tur čupa lampu samērītas + vidējais izvilkts) - tad piem. 6SN7GT vai GTA/B lampām THD pašām par sevi ir mazāks par ECC AU AX un citām mazajām - līdz pat 15db mazāks - jo īpaši 3H. Ne velti cik skatos visi konstruktori pamatā tās arī izmanto savos ampos. Nezinu gan kā uzvedas krievu 6N8C...

----------


## pastiprinatais

jaa, tikai taas tabulas maz dod - meeriitas vienaa/konkreetaa rezhiimaa. nav pat skaidribas, cik ljoti atskjiras tie kroplji no rezhima izmainjaam/lampu novecoshanas laikaa.
tas videejais ieguvums bija paaris dB [njemot kaut kaadas karbonizeetaas vs RU], drizaak jaaspiezh uz sheemu/rezhiimiem, nevis jaameklee supertruper lampas pa 100Euro/gab.
blin, jaataisa kaads dubultais+reguleejams liidz 300V baroklis eksperimentiem..

----------


## osscar

nu nemaksā jau tādu kosmosu jamās. bet iemetīšu dažas bildes, moš noder.

----------


## pastiprinatais

nu, man ir bisku nopietnaakas tabulas, bet arii taas neko mega nedod.. pasham vien buus jaaieglubinaas..

----------


## osscar

tā ir tā pati tabula. viņam tur vairākas viņas. es tik summary nofočēju. lampu skaits sakrīt.

----------


## pastiprinatais

http://diyaudioprojects.com/mirror/m...com/sbench101/
1629 interesantas THD liiknes.

----------


## abidox

> podrucnih sredstv, saki? nu jaa, taada jau arii taa doma. man plauktinjos ir karbonizeetas 83.dubulttriodiites staav, i paardesmit lieljaudas 33C triodes. izdevumi - tuvu nullei!
> detalju un celinju izvietojums? nu kaa - detaljas horizontaali, celinji prependikulaari! vai tad ne?


 par celiņiem: svarīgi pareizi savilkt celiņus lai neveidotos parazītiskas saites un nerastos traucējumi. ļoti svarīgi ir pareizi savilkt zemes citādi visādi brīnumi sagaidāmi turklāt lampu jutība ir augstāka nekā tranzistoriem līdz ar to tas viss ir jāņem vērā. protams ieejai un izejai vēlams būt  tālāk vienai no otras.
Par barokli arī jāņem vērā, ka transformātors būs diezgan jaudīgs un rūpīgi jāpiedomā pie tā novietojuma attiecībā pret pārējiem elementiem lai trafa magnētiskais lauks netraucētu pašas shēmas darbību turklāt labāk izvēlēties toroīdo jo tam mazāki izstarojumi.

el par celiņiem piebīldīšu vienu reālu gadījumu iz dzīves. bīja vienas datortumbiņas, kuras neēdzīgi fonēja un uztvēra visus iespējamos traucējumus pat mobilo telefonu 5m (!) attālumā un arī brīžiem veidojās pašierosme. atjaucot vaļā lieta skaidra ieejas celiņš kādas reizes 2 pa visu plati ceļoja un zemes (kopējais -) meta cilpas. risinājums ieejas celiņu amputēju un pielodēju vadus max tuvu ieejai, zemes cilpu noīsināju un rezultātā fonēšanas vairs nebija un mobilais arī vairs tikai vairs no pusmetra sāka traucēt.

Par celiņu pareizu izvietošanu iesaku pakonsultēties ar citiem šī foruma biedriem, kas ne pirmo gadu pastūžus taisa

----------


## osscar

neņem ļaunā  abidox, bet domāju, ka autors zina vairāk ne kā mēs  ::  nu nav jau lampu jūtība augstāka , kā tranzistoram. nav tā - lampām ir mikrofona efekts un citas problēmas + gan jau autors izmantos torus lampu barošanā. Domāju, ka celiņu un citus aspektus jams zina labāk, kā mēs. Mani gan vairāk uztrauc izejas lampas darba punkts - pielikumā triodes līkne tai lampai (ko es nevaru saprast pēc - shēmas - liekas ka galīgi nelinārā reģionā + lokālā saite + 470K rezistors no anoda uz tīklu - ar tipa atpakaļ saite) - un jā man JJ versija bez anoda cepures patīk labāk par svetlanu. bet tas tā.

----------


## tornislv

Lai uz visiem laikiem izbeigtu diskusijas - rau, kur īsts audiofīls. Mēs visi aizejam pamīņāties krūmos aiz Ikšķiles estrādes...


http://www.theabsolutesound.com/arti...ne-audiophile/

----------


## osscar

nu nez -mārim.s ar bija labs lampinieks, jeb šis uz http://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/704wavac/

ar nav slikts, viens iekš diyaudio šāda tipa pats būvē - ar nosaukumu - pusmūža krīze (šim sieva tā to nosaukusi) - nu man pat bail domāt cik tāds nāk  ::

----------


## pastiprinatais

Torni - ir jau pie mums/LV arii tuvu tam apriikojums.

ir gan greeda ar true sine UPS gjeneratoriem, gan MBL 101 [extreme gan LV nav], gan vinju 9011 seerijas monobloku greedas, gan mazaas, gan Grand Utopia, un ko tik veel ne. muuzikas kolekcija viiram gan iespaidiiga.

osscar - nu, gan par lampu tipu, gan citaam nianseem jautaajums veel atveerts: celjaa ir lampu sampli, rezhiimus naaksies testeet. skaidrs ir tas, ka tehniski vinjas taadaa rezhiimaa straadaat var, kvalitativie parametri: nav zinaami, ibo - pat, ja kaads shaadu ampu ir buuveejis da uzbuuveejis, info nav iisti pieejams [detalizeets, par lampu performanci, u.c. nianseem]..

----------


## Jurkins

Nākamais solis varētu būt true sine UPS uz lampām  :: . Un, ja kas, bez jokiem. Galvenais pareizu prezentāciju un reklāmas kampaņu.

----------


## tornislv

Zinot , kādas Ķīnā ir probzas ar elektrību, es nebrīnos. Un vēl - es nekad neesmu bijis pret kvalitatīvu tehniku. Arī pret labiem vadiem ne. Un, kaut man nav tik daudz naudas, cik tam puisim, man arī neskauž. Es pa lielam dzīvē esmu laimīgs. Bet ko es nevaru ciest - ezotērisku diršanu par atmagnetizētajiem vadiem un kokvilnas piciņām zem tiem. Kā cilvēks, kurš mācījies kvantu fiziku, es zinu, ka ietekmēt var VISS VISU, bet mērījumu kļūda parasti ir lielāka. Iedomājieties, ka es sāktu piedāvāt ausu urbināmo kociņu, kurā galā ir uztīta vate, kas speciāli apstrādāta un mērcēta kalnu avota ūdenī, tad pīta pavedienā, stingri ievērojot vektoru starp īstenajiem ziemeļiem un zemes magnētisko polu, kā arī ņemot vērā Zemes un Mēness mijiedarbību. Kurš var pateikt, vai ausu sērs labāk lips klāt šim izstrādājumam, vai ne?

----------


## Jurkins

off: Reizēm (nu ļoti reti  :: ) es takā bišķi nožēloju, ka manī nav tā biznesmeņa, kurš audiofiliem piedāvā pakaļas aizbāžamās kokvilnas piciņas vēdera dobuma rezonatora realizēšanai, lai palielinātu mikrodinamikas detalizāciju zemajās frekvencēs.

----------


## Jurkins

Un tagad nopietni. Par barotājiem. Ķēde VD11, VD12, R37, C20 un VD6. Kāda iemesla dēļ tā ir nepieciešama?

----------


## pastiprinatais

doma raada, lai pie spanja paarraavumiem, atkaartotiem aatriem perestartiem barotajs iziet pilnu ciklu [forseeti izlaadee C18]: vispirms caur R17 uzlaadee C10..C12, tikai tad atver Q3, tad celj Uout uz 3V,u.t.t.
citaadi Q3 dabuus sitienus nevietaa. ir jau vinjam Imax 40...70A, bet tomeer - smukaak ir soli pa solim..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, es iedomājos, ka pirmais uzdevums ir aizraut ciet izeju. Nu ja, un pēc tam ir pilnais cikls. Skaisti.
Bet rezistoru R15, R19 nomināli tik lieli ir kādu apsvērumu dēļ? Kā rezultātā Q9 strādā ar Ic kaut kādi 250uA. Un attiecīgi arī nomināli Q9 bāzē. Vnk nekad tā īsti neesmu iedziļinājies. Vienmēr (uz čuju) ielieku lai tā regulējošā mosfeta Ugs taisītu rezistors, caur kuru iet kādi ap 10 mA.

----------


## pastiprinatais

R19 jaabuut palielam, jo R19>>R23 [jaabuut]. R23, savukaart, nevar buut paaraak mazs, lai nemociitu D5.
tiem standarta BC547 Icutoff ir max 15nA, t.i.: 4 kaartas zem shemas tresholda. ok, F kriitaas deelj paarejas kapacitaateem [Cin mosfetam ieskaitot], bet - megaherci te toch nav aktuaali..
var just, ka neesi iz jaunaas paaudzes un refleksu liimenii ir CCCP detalju tehnologjiskais liimenis [KT315 toch ar 0.25mA nevareetu atljauties]  :: 

p.s. taa sheema taada videeji samociita. uz robezhas, lai vnk paarvilktu sviitru paari, un stukotu ko pilniigi jaunu..

----------


## Jurkins

::  taisnība. Vajadzēs pamēģināt savu šunta barokli bišķi pārnominālēt, lai vadības daļa mazāk siltu un paskatīties, kas notiek.

----------


## pastiprinatais

celjaa kaut kaadi lampu sampli. naakoshais solis - jaauzcepj 2gab. 0..300V reguleejami barotaajinji.

----------


## JDat

Sveiks, Kaspar! Sen neredzēts! Kā iet Tavai sievai? Kā bērniem?

----------


## pastiprinatais

smurguli, nebaaz sav smirdiigo degunu lietaas, kas uz tevi galigi neattiecas. tupi aizgaldaa un lodee to, ko prieksnieki liek.

----------


## Jurkins

Skatījos uz to barokļa shēmu un atcerējos, ka šāda shēma tika lietota 199-tajos "ZX spectrum" barokļos "no tā, kas tumbočkā" tikai R23 vietā bija strāvas avots uz KP303 un mosfeta vietā dažādās kombinācijās KT315, KT361 + KT805, KT837. Šai tika dota priekšroka pret parastu parametrisko stabilizatoru, jo prasījās pēc nedaudz regulējama sprieguma - citiem Z80 patika kaut kādi 4,8V, citiem bišķi virs 5.

----------

